# Detailing Supplies in Manchester?



## Oddie

Guys I'm hoping to DA my car this weekend and have set on using some of the Meguiars Microfibre DA Pads. Any ideas where I can call and pick a pack of 2 up from? I found an old thread on here about Shinearama in Altrincham but looks like it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## camerashy

Cleanyourcar are based in Huddersfield


----------



## Oddie

camerashy said:


> Cleanyourcar are based in Huddersfield


Yeah, been there once before but was hoping for something a little closer


----------



## TonyHill

Shinearama been gone for over 12months I'm afraid.


----------



## chongo

Try joes garage in Croston


----------



## dholdi

chongo said:


> Try joes garage in Croston


Don't make a fuss, just get on the bus


----------

